# πολιτισμική ή πολιτιστική αλλοτρίωση



## unique (May 29, 2013)

πολιτισμική ή πολιτιστική αλλοτρίωση;


----------



## Themis (May 29, 2013)

Θεωρητικά θα μπορούσαν να σταθούν και τα δύο. Εξαρτάται κυρίως από το πώς _εσύ _θα διακρίνεις τους δύο όρους στο κείμενό σου. Επειδή δεν έχω τώρα χρόνο, ίσως επανέλθω αργά το βράδυ για πολιτιστικές ανταλλαγές. Δες πάντως εδώ τα ποστ #29 και #30 (σημειωτέον ότι εγώ συμφωνώ σαφώς περισσότερο με τη cythere - για την ακρίβεια νομίζω ότι ο Μπαμπινιώτης λέει άλλα αντ' άλλων).


----------



## MelidonisM (May 29, 2013)

αν η αλλοτρίωση αφορά το culture, τέχνες, μουσική, παράδοση (πολιτιστική)
αν το γενικότερο civilization, περιλαμβανομένου του θετικού, τεχνολογικού μέρους (πολιτισμική)


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2013)

Στις (πολλές πια) δεκαετίες που διαβάζω, δεν έχω καταφέρει να αντιληφθώ διαφορά. Το λέω και στο άλλο νήμα. Δεν μου συμβαίνει μόνο με αυτό το ζευγάρι. Επίσης, αν σε κάποια σπάνια στιγμή ενάργειας καταφέρω να διακρίνω μια διαφορά, ποτέ δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι την καταλαβαίνει ο συνομιλητής μου. Αν πρόκειται ωστόσο για κάποια σύμφραση, μπορεί να αφήσω τα γκουγκλικά ευρήματα να αποφασίσουν. Στη φράση του τίτλου δεν βλέπω να παίζουν μεγάλες διαφορές στο Γκουγκλ. Ήρθε η ώρα να βγάλω τα ζάρια.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 29, 2013)

> Το πραγματικό περιεχόμενο όμως των συνωνύμων μπορεί να οριστεί μόνο σε κειμενικό περιβάλλον. Έτσι, ενώ δεν υπάρχει αμοιβαία υποκαταστασιμότητα των δύο όρων σε περιπτώσεις όπως πολιτιστικός σύλλογος (το *πολιτισμικός σύλλογος πιθανόν να δήλωνε κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό)
> 
> ...το πολιτιστικός μαρτυρείται από το 1854. Ιστορικά άρα είναι «ορθότερο...
> Είναι φανερό ότι όσο πιο πίσω πάει κανείς, με χρονικό ορίζοντα μόνο μερικές δεκαετίες, τόσο σπανιότερα είναι τα εκ του -πολιτισμ-, τα οποία όμως χρησιμοποιούνται σήμερα όλο και πιο συχνά, υποκαθιστώντας το παραδοσιακό πολιτιστικός. Θα έλεγα ότι σε πλείστες περιπτώσεις το πολιτιστικός κρατείται όπου δεν υπάρχει πρόθεση έντονης αφαίρεσης και θεωρητικοποίησης. Πρακτικά, σε επίπεδο χρήσης και συγχρονικού λεξικού μορφήματος, οι προσάψεις στατικός και δυναμικός (για τα πολιτισμικός και πολιτιστικός αντίστοιχα) ξεθωριάζουν και μου φαίνεται πλέον ότι οι διαφορές τους είναι αμελητέες, αν όχι ανύπαρκτες.


http://www.24grammata.com/?p=18581


----------



## unique (May 29, 2013)

Από το _Κόκκινο βιβλιαράκι του κειμενογράφου_: πολιτιστικός - πολιτισμικός: Πολιτιστικός: που αφορά τον πολιτισμό, τον ευνοεί, τον υπηρετεί και προωθεί την ανάπτυξη του. Π.χ. πολιτιστικός σύλλογος, πολιτιστικοί όμιλοι, πολιτιστικό επίπεδο, πολιτιστική ανάπτυξη, πολιτιστική πρόοδος. Πολιτισμικός: που ανήκει ή αναφέρεται στον πολιτισμό. Π.χ. πολιτισμικό φαινόμενο /περιβάλλον, πολιτισμική διάσταση, πολιτισμικό σοκ (Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό βοηθάει).
Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση πρόκειται για τη διαφοροποίηση που υφίσταται ένας πολιτισμός Α υπό την επίδραση ενός πολιτισμού Β (η μεταβολή δεν συνεπάγεται κατ' ανάγκη προαγωγή). Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ένας πολιτισμός ανάμεσα στον Α και στον Β. Κάτι σαν την ελληνιστική Αλεξάνδρεια.


----------



## unique (May 29, 2013)

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι καλύτερα η αλλοτρίωση έχει να κάνει τόσο με την υλική όσο και με την πνευματική πλευρά του πολιτισμού Α. Αν θεωρήσει κανείς ότι το "πολιτισμικός" αναφέρεται περισσότερο σε μη υλικό πολιτισμό, ίσως θα ήταν προτιμότερο το "πολιτιστικός".


----------

